# Bicycle Touring and I am getting athlete's foot: foot fungus



## RollingNoMad (31 May 2018)

*Bicycle Touring and I am getting athlete's foot: foot fungus *


*I need Help with feedback on athlete's foot: foot fungus*

What would you do if you got *athlete's foot: foot fungus *when you are out on a Bicycle Touring Trips?

Last 3 year's I have been using the Merrell Moab mid Waterproof Hiking Boots and I had them destroyed from use. And I had to start using athlete's foot cream from Walmart and I have to replace my Waterproof Hiking Boots with Oboz Sawtooth BDry Mid Waterproof Hiking Boots and new Superfeet green insole. And Right now I am using the Merrell Moab Vent Mid Hiking Boots and Should I stop using the Merrell Moab Vent Mid Hiking Boots? or Keep as back up Boot? 

I have a foot Doctor's Podiatrist Appointment on 6-4-2018 at 10:30am

I am Ordering the Oboz Sawtooth BDry Mid Waterproof Hiking Boots on 11-2018/12-2018 and Friday Morning 6-1-2018 I am going to Order new Merrell Moab Vent Mid Hiking Boots and I am using Sun Ringle zuzu DH/BMX Platform Pedals for my Bicycle Touring Trips


----------



## slowmotion (31 May 2018)

Try Canesten (Clotrimazole). It's really good stuff for fungal infections of the foot, and elsewhere. You can get it over the counter at the local pharmacy.


----------



## RollingNoMad (31 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Try Canesten (Clotrimazole). It's really good stuff for fungal infections of the foot, and elsewhere. You can get it over the counter at the local pharmacy.


I am using the Lotrimin AFClotrimazole)


----------



## mickle (31 May 2018)

Tea tree oil. 

Sandals.


----------



## slowmotion (31 May 2018)

Some say that bathing your feet in white vinegar works wonders.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Some say that bathing your feet in white vinegar works wonders.


Diluted White Vinegar, you only need a bit in a bowl of water.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Diluted White Vinegar, you only need a bit in a bowl of water.


Would you say it works wonders?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Would you say it works wonders?


Probably tastes better than Double Diamond, even after you've had sweaty feet in it.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2018)

Another for sandals.


----------



## Alan O (1 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Probably tastes better than Double Diamond, even after you've had sweaty feet in it.


You have to be a certain age to get that one


----------



## Trevrev (1 Jun 2018)

I used to suffer badly with athletes foot. I now clean my feet daily with vinegar. Just your average malt. It works wonders. 
No more horrendous itching and the sh1t that goes with athletes foot.
Give it a try.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2018)

Just go to a pharmacy and buy a tube of Canestan cream, but ask for the version for thrush as it has 2% of clotrimazole rather than the 1% that's in the athlete's foot version. If they ask what it's for just say "thrush" as men get that as well as women.

If you really want to get on top of the fungus, also buy an aerosol can of fungicide and spray the insides of ALL your shoes, then do it again a week later. Also a fungicidal talc, wash your feet every day and dust with talc then use the cream twice a day. It goes without saying that you are wearing cotton socks, which you are washing daily and you are not wearing sweaty trainers?


----------



## jay clock (4 Jun 2018)

Sandals


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Jun 2018)

I had a weird foot injury resulting from a motorcycle crash. One of my several injuries included losing my pinky nail. The trauma initiated a fungus that fed off the nails. Right old pain as the nails went soft and looked horrible.

17 years later I decided to get it checked out. (Don’t ask) The doc prescribed a course of pills and in a few weeks, normal nails were growing. 6 months later I had a full set of beauties. 

Feet are weird.


----------



## tamiya (9 Jun 2018)

Globalti said:


> If you really want to get on top of the fungus, also buy an aerosol can of fungicide and spray the insides of ALL your shoes, then do it again a week later.



+1. Downunder I buy Tineaderm aerosol.

But nay on weekly, to eradicate existing infection you must spray daily &/or every time you wear/change/takeoff every shoe/sock.

Be aware of reinfections... wash all your home shower stall floors with a chlorine or peroxide bleach. Bath mats etc any soft furnishings that your feet touch & stay damp must be hot washed regularly.

If you must use public/communal showers never ever go in barefoot.

Tinea powder/creams may help your skin repair faster but imho only works where they're in contact with - they do squat at killing off fungus elsewhere that cause reinfections. Tineaderm sold in different formats but only the spray worked for my environment.


----------



## Globalti (9 Jun 2018)

I once had a guest who had terrible stinky feet - he wore trainers and I bet he had athlete's foot. He walked around barefoot in my flat and it was weeks fbefore the smell aired out of the carpets


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

Globalti said:


> I once had a guest who had terrible stinky feet - he wore trainers and I bet he had athlete's foot. He walked around barefoot in my flat and it was weeks fbefore the smell aired out of the carpets


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

Globalti said:


> I once had a guest who had terrible stinky feet - he wore trainers and I bet he had athlete's foot. He walked around barefoot in my flat and it was weeks fbefore the smell aired out of the carpets



View: https://youtu.be/HrmtAQvmfN8


----------



## tamiya (11 Jun 2018)

The smell of tinea eaten flesh  is very distinctive once your nose is trained.

Distinctly different from bacterial odours from insufficiently-sanitary personal hygiene that usually causes "boys lockerroom stink".


----------



## Globalti (14 Jun 2018)

Ugh, I made the mistake of looking up Tinea on Wiki and am now thanking God that my athlete's foot is limited to just a bit of broken skin between the toes from time to time, easily treated with Canestan 2%. Sometimes I get an itchy belly-button too and Canestan clears that up PDQ. 

I'm "professionally" interested in smell, so how come you are so accustomed to those odours? I agree that stinky feet smell very different to other body odours.


----------



## david k (22 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Probably tastes better than Double Diamond, even after you've had sweaty feet in it.


I strongly object


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2018)

david k said:


> I strongly object


What to Double Diamond.


----------



## david k (22 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> What to Double Diamond.


Never, it is wonderful stuff, far better than the original 'single diamond'


----------

